# 2 SSDs "zusammenführen"!?



## Hatuja (14. Oktober 2014)

*2 SSDs "zusammenführen"!?*

Hi extreme'ler,

meine jetzige SSD läuft immer wieder voll, daher wollte ich mir eigentlich eine größere 500 GB holen. Jetzt hat aber ein PC-Laden um die Ecke zu gemacht und alles, was noch auf Lager war, günstig rausgehauen.
Die Dame im Laden hatte nicht viel Ahnung von dem, was sie da verkauft und so habe ich nun 2x 256GB Samsung 840 Pro's für 80€ erworben.

Da ich aber keine zwei einzelne Laufwerke will, war ich nun am Überlegen, wie ich die beiden SSDs zusammenfassen kann.
Erste hatte ich an ein RAID 0 oder JBOD gedacht, aber nach ein wenig googlen die Idee dann doch wieder verworfen.

Dann kam mir die Idee, eine SSD für das Betriebssystem, Programme, etc. zu nutzten und die zweite nach C:\Users\<Benutzername> zu mounten. Das wäre zwar auch nicht Ideal, aber noch besser als zwei Laufwerke.

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht? Oder hat jemand noch eine ganz andere Idee?


----------



## derGronf (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 2 SSDs "zusammenführen"!?*

Nabend Hatuja,

gibt da mehrere Lösungen. Kommt auch auf dein BS an.

Softlink
Hardlink

Oder aber du verschiebst über die registry deinen kompletten Benutzerordner. Wäre aber abhängig von deinem BS, ob das so ohne weiteres umsetzbar ist.

Zusatz: Irgendwie kann man auch aus 2 Festplatten eine machen, die dann nur noch sagen wir D:\ ist. Um die Verteilung muss du dich dann nicht mehr kümmern. Weiß aber gerade nicht, wie das heißt.

Ach, weiß ich doch.
bei Windows: dynamische Festplatten. (Ob das stimmt, keine Ahnung. Hab ich einfach aus dem Internet geklaut)
bei Linux LVM (Logisches Volume Management). (Jepp, das isses)

derGronf


----------



## Hatuja (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 2 SSDs "zusammenführen"!?*

Als Betriebssystem kommt bei mir Windows 7 zum Einsatz, das hätte ich erwähnen sollen, stimmt.

Soft- oder Hardlinks würde ich nicht nutzen wollen, da ich dafür ja doch wieder eine zweite Festplatte, oder genauer gesagt, einen weiteren Laufwerksbuchstaben brauche.
Ich hatte mir das so gedacht, dass ich die zweite SSD nicht nach z.B. D:\ mounte, sondern z.B. C:\Users\hanswurst\ als mountpoint verwende.

Auf dynamischen Datenträgern, oder Software-Raid (die ich ja auch erst unter Windows anlegen kann) kann ich kein Windows installieren und von Booten (denke ich), daher fällt das raus.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 2 SSDs "zusammenführen"!?*

Hi, ich wollte dich nur für diese Anschaffung beglückwünschen, zwei 256GB Samsung 840PRO für 80€ ist mehr als nur ein Schnäppchen 
Warum willst du eigentlich nur ein Laufwerk unter Windows sehen, was steckt dahinter ?


----------



## Hatuja (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 2 SSDs "zusammenführen"!?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6872258 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich wollte dich nur für diese Anschaffung beglückwünschen, zwei 256GB Samsung 840PRO für 80€ ist mehr als nur ein Schnäppchen
> Warum willst du eigentlich nur ein Laufwerk unter Windows sehen, was steckt dahinter ?


 
Ja, die beiden SSDs lagen im Regal und ich hab nach dem Preis gefragt. Ich meinte eigentlich nur *eine*. Sie meinte 100€. Ich wollte noch ein bissel handeln und fing an von wegen "sind ja jetzt nicht die neusten, liegen doch schon ein Jahr im regal, etc. da finde ich 100€ doch ein bisschen teuer..." Sie meinte nur sowas wie, "Hauptsache ich werd den Krempel los" legte *beide* auf den Tresen und meinte "80€?". Da konnte ich dann nicht widerstehen!

Nun, eigentlich nur "der Schöhnheit" wegen. Ich habe schon einige HDDs bzw. Partitionen und ich will nicht noch eine. Zumal ich dann nicht Windows verbiegen muss.


----------



## Jimini (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 2 SSDs "zusammenführen"!?*

Ich fürchte, dass du hierbei schlichtweg an die Grenzen von Windows stößt, welches nunmal Partitionen mit Buchstaben benennt und ein direktes Mounten nicht unterstützt. Außer mit RAID(0) oder logischen Volumes zu arbeiten oder Verknüpfungen zu verwenden wüsste ich jetzt auch keine Lösung.

MfG Jimini


----------

